# Lawyer Recommendation - South-west Alentejo



## nusrat2015 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello People,

Can anybody recommend a reliable, English-speaking lawyer around the Vila Nova de Milfontes / Odemira / Aljezur area? We're looking to buy around there so a PM contact of someone you trust or have experience with would be a great help!

Thanks!


----------



## cristinavsdr (Aug 11, 2019)

hello, Did you receive a name of a good lawyer? We are buying in Aljustrel and are also looking for a reliable english speaking lawyer...


----------



## Maggy Dampier (Jun 12, 2018)

Just one quick piece of advice, never use a lawyer recommended by an estate agent.


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

I would like to send you a recommendation, but you need to have at least 5 posts.
Regards,
Jon


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Maggy Dampier said:


> Just one quick piece of advice, never use a lawyer recommended by an estate agent.


I would go one further and say never use a lawyer recommended by anyone on a forum. It's an important decision to get right and will be someone you will need to have a close personal relationship for many years to come - maybe even the rest of your life.

By all means ask for suggestions but also use yellow pages, local ads and all available sources to put together a list, phone those that seem most reasonable and ask some questions - see how you feel about their abilities and their approach, choose two or three to visit and meet face to face, then select the one you get on best with.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Portugal

Like a lot of official type jobs here everyone has their own way of doing things and everything takes 10 times as long as you'd expect (I or so it seems). I got ripped off by the first lawyer I used who I picked by looking for a larger company in a larger city thinking they may be expensive but had a good - online - reputation and I can deal with them remotely as they'll have experienced English speaking office staff etc. That cost me money, caused me problems and ultimately didn't end me owning a property. Even with my basic Portuguese reading a copy of the proposed Promissory Contract I could see a mess of issues which didn't match the property details which would be legally binding on me if I signed BUT it did give me a understanding of the process and the Lawyers role so I looked for lawyers local to where I was trying to buy then talked to several face to face, with my basic understanding of the process at least when they went through the explanation I understood if they were experienced in the house buying process. Remember Lawyers do not all specialise in all aspects of law. To reiterate, a lot of things here are done face to face , person to person and choosing a Lawyer for property dealings is no different. I will add that the Lawyer even dealt with the water and electric for no charge as his office was close to their offices.


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

I used a Lagos based lawyer to buy our house and land near Odemira- her name is Cristina Marcelino and she was excellent !

If you are ever in Lagos seek out an initial (free) chat with her and form your own opinion 

Also do the usual due diligence- start with a google for reviews etc - you’ll find my review (Knollbrow) from a year ago

Cristina previously worked for the Lagos camara so is very proficient in these matters 

It is very frustrating when you come on a forum and can’t get any leads - kind of defeats the purpose of having it IMHO

Obviously... Please be sensible and do your own diligence 

How did I find her... well I had no one here to recommend anyone so had to rely on my instinct and google!


----------



## berwexyn (Aug 16, 2021)

When it comes to the professionalism of such a community, its members are expected to have a complete legal education, as well as the direct implementation of their activities as lawyers. The latter is aimed at providing absolutely qualified legal assistance to legal or natural persons. The activity of lawyers has a direct public beginning, as it is aimed at protecting the interests of society. If you want to hire a great lawyer, you need to find a good law firm and select a qualified specialist to solve your problems.


----------

